# Pool Party!!!



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello fellow rootz wiki memebers. I'm starting a thread here to let people know about the Pool Party room I've just started. Its for Rootz Wiki members only so if your interested in my last invitation send me a pm with your email address. I do ask that once you get in, you return to this thread and let everyone know that your taking over the invite selection for me. If your not willing to do this then please don't bother. If your not sure what Pool Party is you can find more info in this article: http://rootz.su/poolpartyinfo 
Thanks, and I look forward to sharing with all of you.

Edit: Invites have been reloaded... Message me if you want in. First come first serve.


----------



## Akajust1083 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok I now have 5 invites for rootzwiki pool party group, send me a pm with your email address.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

